
Show HN: Hacker News Detox - maxsavin
https://www.hndetox.com/hn-direct
======
maxsavin
For 2019, my focus is on making my life more efficient, and a big part of that
involves reforming my computing habits. Among my worse habits is constantly
checking Hacker News, since after all, this is the pulse of the industry.

Like most of you, I don't want to miss a single top story, and I don't want to
check to Hacker News constantly. My solution was to build a jobs queue and
program it to check Hacker News for me. Then, every morning and night, it
would email me a list of the top stories.

The emails are designed to feel very familiar to the Hacker News experience.
With the added the metadata page descriptions, it feels a lot like a newsfeed.
I'm considering replacing these descriptions with ML summaries, and adding
adding a preview image to it. What do you think?

Anyways, I've been really enjoying it and I hope you might too. Try it out and
let me know what you think!

